# [DUP] [PORTAGE,KDE] Alte KDE Version löschen

## ZX-81

Ich habe vor kurzem entdeckt, daß auf meinen Gentoo-Installationen nach einem Update die alte KDE-Version nicht gelöscht wird. Das liegt daran, daß die KDE-Hauptversionen in unterschiedlichen Slots liegen, und ist wahrscheinlich dafür verantwortlich, daß bei Gentoo der KDE-Update so reibungslos funktioniert. 

Leider ist das Ganze jetzt etwas fett geworden:

```

# du  /usr/kde --max-depth 1

242090  /usr/kde/3.1

333207  /usr/kde/3.2

382080  /usr/kde/3.3

957376  /usr/kde

```

Die Vorschläge im Forum die alten Versionen loszuwerden haben bei mir entweder nicht funktioniert (depclean, usw) oder sie waren mir zu mühevoll und unsystematisch. 

Ich werde es jetzt mit diesem soeben zusammengezimmerten Script versuchen:

```
emerge -Ca $(for x in /var/db/pkg/kde-base/* ; do if [ 3.1 == $(cat $x/SLOT) ]; then echo $x; fi done)

```

Das Script sucht sich aus der Datenbank alle installierten Pakete der Kategorie kde-base, welche einem bestimmten Slot zugeordnet (hier 3.1) sind und lässt sie von Portage entfernen. 

Wahrscheinlich müssen danach noch einige Pakete die von den alten jetzt entfernten KDE Versionen abhängig waren, neu compiliert werden. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollte das revdep-rebuild erledigen.

----------

## Ragin

Deinstalliere einfach die Pakete die du nicht mehr brauchst oder suche im Forum nach entsprechenden Beiträgen. Es gibt genug von solchen Diskussionen.

Hier findest du evtl. auch ein Script, dass das macht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

per Hand:

```

emerge -pP

```

damit siehst du welche Pakete "doppelt" installiert sind. Allerdings werden einige wirklich doppelt aus Kompatibilitätsgründen benötigt werden. Wenn du sie löschst ist es zwar halb so wild (emerge -uD world bereinigt das wieder), aber trotzdem ärgerlich.

Pakete entfernen kannst du mit:

```

emerge -C kdebase-3.2.0

```

als Beispiel für kdebase-3.2.0. Natürlich kannst du mehere Pakete hintereinander angeben, diese werden dann mit einem Leerzeichen getrennt.

----------

## slick

Eigentlich ist zwar dies hier der ursprüngliche, ältere Thread, aber aus Aktualitäts- und Vollständigkeitsgründen diesen hier als DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355688.html geschlossen.

----------

